# Beach Sand



## Mr H's Mum (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi. I'm a new hedgie mum and am loving my gorgeous Mr H.

What I want to know is can I use beach sand for his "play box"?

He rolls & digs in his kitty litter but I was wondering if it wouldn't be better for him to have a separate sand box instead of rolling in his poo?

Thanks


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Beach sand is very salty and has bacteria ect in it so it's not safe to use. Actually kitty litter isn't a good choice for the litter box either. It is known to cause problems with being dusty and getting stuck in hedgehogs genitals, especially in males.


----------



## HedgieLover53 (May 27, 2018)

How do I post I am literally so lost


----------

